# The Skullcroft Crypt (my 2011 resolution)



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I am hoping that this year will finally be the year that I can get my "centrepiece" crypt off the drawing board and into reality. I say centrepiece because it will be large enough to become the focal point of the Skullcroft graveyard/property (i.e. my front yard). The crypt will bearing an inscription above the doorway "Mortem Obirum" (meaning, loosely from Latin, "To Meet Death" or somesuch). The interior will then house a ghostly apparition of some type in order to complete it.

The idea is to build it so that it can collapse into a minimal amount of space in the garage when stored, be light enough to be carried (in pieces), and durable enough to withstand unpredictable harsh autumn elements (not unlike winter in these parts), just in case!!

Here is the concept plan: a base (12" high and just under 8' x 8' plan) to which the four remaining side panels are bolted to (panels also bolt to each other). There would be four panels: front, back, and two sides. I left of the "roof" as it would potentially be difficult to assemble in place (I would need to lift large piece over 9' into the air, etc). So instead, I anticipate simply suspending some dark cloth or material.

Basic materials are 2x3 framing, thin sheathing, and various thicknesses of foam. In the following plans, yellow is framing and pink is foam.

Packed Away - taking only 41" x 93" of floor space and clearing the 96" rafters.









Being Assempled - five pieces with details









Final assembly - 9' tall









Simple enough in concept i guess - now i just need to put some effort into it!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool, I like the modular idea. I wouldn't rule out an actual roof though. You guys get some crazy winds there (like us). Look forward to seeing the finished crypt.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks cool, but i would highly recommend a roof also. I love my crypt and the roof keeps my FCG protected from wind and rain.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with wanting a roof - all of my early sketches show versions with peaked roof (perhaps a tarnished green cooper) and transom design. The transom could remain as "stone" bearing additional inscriptions and carvings or perhaps a "stained glass" element...

Here is sample of what I would ideally like. It has a 2/3 rise/run or about 30" total above the top of the wall frame. Total height would now be approx. 11.5'. The top of the crypt roof would then be about flush with the eaves of the house. It would be spectacularly imposing indeed!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

i would definately second/third the roof.. I have to redo my crypt this year as it took an absolute beating this past year. i had the traditional peaked roof with all 2x4 construction and 1/4" OSB walls but this year on 2 occasions the roof was ripped off the crypt by the winds.. they were strong enough to almost topple it over but luckily it was wedged against my fence so it could only pivot in place.

i left the transon on the front but then ended up with a very slight pitched flat roof which held up very well in the rest of the winds we had..


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

how did you connect the roof to the walls? I am planning to use 3/8" or 1/2" bolted connections - say two through each panel interface.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hellvin said:


>


I'm really liking the look of this design and will be following along to see how it goes. I like the fact you've designed it with storage in mind.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

All my good intentions for New Year's resolutions aside, it turned out that we were to have a terrible & terminal illness afflict my father in January. Obviously I could not even think about undertaking any work on this project during the winter and spring while he was dealing with that. I was hoping he would make it through to another season at Skullcroft, but unfortunately that will not be the case.

I need to do something to keep me occupied and thinking positively. What better way, I think, than to continue on with this project bearing in mind that he was the one who would often help and critique my little projects.

This one is for you Dad!

Day 1: A very nice & sunny day (a rarity these past weeks it seems) yet still cool enough to work in the shade of the garage. The base framing (2x6) is now complete and squared-up. Once the 1" foam is applied to the front sides and partial top edge, it will be 12" high x 93" x 93". It will only be able to go in and out through the garage bay door (too big for a man door!).










This unit is designed to stack against the far wall of the garage during the off season - along with all the other Halloween props & tools.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. Nothing helps more than to immerse yourself in something you love to do. This one should be extra special, and one you'll treasure for years to come!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss.

Looking forward to seeing more progress pics.  btw- looks great so far.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh cool I want to try this sometime too.
thank you for sharing


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it is prefect timing.. Getting back into this project. I worked on my haunt for six months straight one year, getting thru grief. You are going to do great!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks all for your thoughts...

We are now at T-minus 110 days, but not a lot of progress recently I'm afraid. I have the studs cut and four "light" walls framed. The studs are running about 30" to 32" oc, but there will be an exterior skin of 3/8" ply to sheath the outside followed by 1/2" foam (thicker at the built-up areas obviously).










This is looking at (and through) the four assembled walls (the eventual side panel is front-side). The four individual panels are bolted together and then easily pulled apart and collapsed into "storage mode".

These wall partitions are now 95.5" high (96" with the final foam layer) and will reside on top of the 12" plinth (seen in background). These guys clear my roof trusses by only 1-1/2"... I really have to be careful when moving them that I don't knock the lights out!

I'm still working on sketches for the roof sections, but I am anticipating that with the roof - fully assembled - this unit will easily top 11 feet. The sheer size of it will also limit where it can physically be set up in the yard...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your fathers passing. 

Your plans look great and I like the idea of it being collapsible for easier storage. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is the final 3D model c/w roof (roof is again 4 pieces: front gable, back gable, and two leaves in the centre). On the central space of the front gable I intend to mount a clay lion's head that I picked up at a garden centre a couple of years ago, but as yet not used anywhere. Skullcroft has numerous Lion & Lion's Head emblems throughout (only perhaps they are a plentiful in the garden supply centres and make for great props).










The corner blocks on the roof could also be made to look like a wrought iron finial - perhaps some fleur-des-lis...


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Well after another extended project hiatus, I am finally getting back into this project. With only six days left, it will be a real push to get it all done, but I think it is doable - even if I have to pull a couple of all-nighters over the weekend in order to get it done!

Latest progress photos - sorry for the yellowish tint in some photos (night-time):









The base is now foamed in lower density material. Some rudimentary stone carving and laytex primer & finish coats. The four wall slabs mount to the top surface.

***








The plywood carcass assembled - awaiting foam

***








Foamed side panel with "masonry" lines carved into foam

***








Joint lines painted black with laytex layers yet to come.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Way late in finding this thread. So sorry about your loss. I love your design & you have a great start. I do hope that you will be able to get it out for the big night! Tweaking and small details to make it perfect can always be added during off season. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Hellvin, firstly let me say that I too am sorry to hear of yours and your families loss.
Secondly let me say, Holy Carp, what a project, lol. I too hope you have not abandoned it and that it makes it out this year or next.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

No - not abandoned! In fact, I just came in from working on it in the garage. All four wall sections and the base now have their basic foam layers on. Over the next 2 or 3 days, I will apply the built-up layers and it should be ready to go up by Sunday.

Also a super find on Kijiji today... I picked up a practically new Panasonic 1000-watt 5.1 surround sys w/ DVD player for under $50!! This will now be my dedicated outside sound system. I can set up the player in the crypt and run cables to the 5 speakers and subw in the yard!! Much better than the little CD bookshelf system I was running in past years!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's all great news, can't wait to see it. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Well - it looks like we just might make it after all! The four wall panels and the base are now complete w/ 2 coats of "monster mud" (wall plaster + laytex paint). The wall sections are now drying over night in the garage and the base has taken its place on the front lawn and been shimmed-up for final assembly tomorrow.

The only piece not glued on yet is the "header" which will reside over the front entry bearing the inscription "MORTIS ADIRE AESTIBVS"... "to go on the tides of death".









Front panel

***








Rear panel

***








2 side panels

The biggest difficulty thus far has been to actually get the foam to physically adhere to the surfaces. I have been using common carpenters glue, which has always worked fine in the past, but the last couple of days just does not seem to be making proper contact. I'm using a heavier-duty wood adhesive now - perhaps that will work better.


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

This looks really great. I can't wait to see it put together!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> This looks really great. I can't wait to see it put together!


Me too! lol


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes - it did get finished (barely!)... some in-place "yard" pics are posted in the "Showroom".

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29383&referrerid=1783


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great! I'm interested in hearing how the tear-down went with it and if it was as collapsible as intended.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Someone said something about high winds? If that is the case you might want to think about tie downs. If the piece isn't on a path you can use black rope and it wont be noticable at night and just might save all that work from being distroyed.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is the whole unit stashed away in one corner of the garage. The base is up against the wall (back end down, front end up) followed by the rear panel, two side panels back-to-back with the front panel placed last. It consumes 93" x 43" of floor space and 96.5" in height (including 1/2" plywood sleepers under each piece to protect against wet floors damaging the unit). All in all - about 1/2 for 2 people to tear down and pack as shown.










Regarding potential collapse from high winds - The sections are relatively heavy (stud frame w/ plywood sheathing). Each panel is connected not only to the base but to adjoining wall sections as well. There are 16 bolted connections in all. Basically put - once in place, it ain't flyin' nowhere!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay and congrats! It came out awesome. I'm an Overbuilder also. I like not having to redo stuff.


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic! My goal for next year is to make a mausoleum for my FCG and your design is the one I will use!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You should be pretty good.. My crypt was 4x8 panels of 1/4" OSB mounted to 2x4 frames and them bolted with 5/16" bolts to hold everything together.. weighed a ton but the wind did still manage to shake it a lil bit on the lawn. Rebar took care of that tho.. Only problem i had was the wind managed to get ahold of the roof and rip it off .. basically sheered the screw heads right through the wood.. but next year its on hte plans to rebuild.. this year was 16 more wall panels for our walk through


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes - I had the same kind of problem (though not from wind). I drilled 1/2" holes for 3/8" bolts - to allow enough wiggle room for the bolts. But, as the nuts tightened up on the other end, the head or nut would draw right into the soft lumber.

I ended up using oversize "fender" style washers (a pair for each nut and bolt). So, with a 3/8" inner hole to match the bolt, the outside diameter is about 1" and the nut can get fully tightened.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss , we lost our dad in 2007 suddenly also.
He is the reason for all of my skills .

But on a brighter side your crypt is fantastic, and 3d 
Drawings as well. I hope you don'tind me picking your brain a little.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks - it has only been out of the garage once (2011) as last year it snowed... I'm looking forward to getting it back out on the block this year, but want to finish the door and do some more detailed paint work.

If you want the original SketchUp model for dimensions just let me know and I can PM them to you. Ditto for questions.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hellvin , how's your crypt/ mausoleum coming ?


----------

